# Orchid show in Berlin, Germany



## lipelgas (Oct 18, 2012)

Orchid show in Botanischer Garten und Botanisches Museum Berlin-Dahlem. Again - overview photos were almost impossible because of light (greenhouse!), that's why mostly single plants.

So should look like a real orchid lovers windowsill:







Or a bit more advanced orchid lover:






Dendrobium limpidum:






Lockhartia lunifera:






Coelogyne pandurata:






Dendrobium flox:





Schomburgkia splendida:






And some other options to show orchids: 





Sales stands were with nostalgic striped markise:


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 18, 2012)

Really cool show. Thanks for the view!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2012)

I like your windowsill pair!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 19, 2012)

Great pics, thanks!!!! A solid Lokhartia, and a nice Schomb. ( did this one get a bronze medal?)! Any medal for Currlin? Jean


----------



## Dido (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice show thanks for sahring


----------



## Ruli (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you for the fotos


----------



## nikv (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Diogo (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh I miss Berlin. Lived there for 2 years and visited the Botanical Garden a few times, very nice show, which there was one when I lived there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. If we had gone to a show like that in Berlin maybe my 'Ex' would not have been so crabby!


----------

